# Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?



## XCM_MCX (1. August 2016)

*Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Hi,

ich habe gerade mit meinem Provider telefoniert weil es dort jetzt einen 100 Mbit\s Tarif mit Vectoring gibt...Momentan habe ich 50 Mbit\s...

Die nette Dame am Telefon sagte mir, dass man erst prüfen müsse, ob 100 Mbit\s an meiner Leitung möglich sind und ich mich deshalb eine Weile gedulden müsse...

Ich habe euch deshalb mal ein Bild von meinen Leitungseigenschaften angehängt...was denkt ihr wie stehen meine Chancen???
Ich weiß natürlich, dass ich abwarten muss was mein Provider sagt, aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.

Danke

XCM_MCX


PS: Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit, dass die Leitungskapazität ansteigt, wenn die Leitung auf ein 100er Profil geschaltet wird?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Ich habe euch deshalb mal ein Bild von meinen Leitungseigenschaften angehängt...was denkt ihr wie stehen meine Chancen???
> Ich weiß natürlich, dass ich abwarten muss was mein Provider sagt, aber mich interessiert einfach eure Meinung.



Daran kannste nicht ablesen ob es funktioniert oder nicht, der Provider macht wesentlich mehr und völlig andere Dinge bei einer Verfügbarkeitsprüfung an deinem Anschluss.
Deine Werte können noch so gut sein - wenn beispielsweise eine Gerätschaft im Boden unter deiner Straße nicht Vectoringfähig ist, es aber sein müsste, funktionierts nicht auch wenn deine Leitung aus Gold wäre 

Dir bleibt nichts übrig als auf die Antwort deines ISPs zu warten.


----------



## naruto8073 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Deine Fritzbox sagt das es möglich ist. Umstellen und testen.


----------



## nur (1. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Also laut aktuellen Daten u deinen "Fehlern" mit Vermittlungsstelle tippe ich auf nein.
meine leitungskapazität ist auch viel höher als die vom dslam bereitgestellte.bei uns wurde/mußte die Elektronik vom Verteiler getauscht werden,da es immer Abbrüche gab,trotz Port-Wechsel.war beim Nachbarn auch so.da lief nur 20mbit stabil...
die dslam rate ist für die Geschwindigkeit entscheidend.


----------



## Decrypter (1. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Aus leitungstechnischer Sicht spricht überhaupt nichts gegen 100 Mbit mit Vectoring. Selbst ohne Vectoring dürfte diese Leitung schon deutlich über 80 Mbit hergeben.
Nur das nützt dir alles nichts, wenn die dahinter verbaute Technik kein Vectoring unterstützt. Und genau das weiß nur dein Anbieter, weshalb er das ja auch erst mal prüfen muß. Nur weil dieser ein 100 Mbit Tarif mit Vectoring  im Angebot hat, bedeutet es mitnichten, das dieser auch überall verfügbar ist.


Edit: 
Ist das nicht schon ein VDSL 50 Vectoring Anschluss ?
Denn bei  G.Vector steht "Full", was für mich danach klingt, als sei Vectoring schon aktiv.
Wenn ja, dann wird das nichts mit 100 Mbit.


----------



## XCM_MCX (1. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Aber es muss doch Vectoring verfügbar sein...ich habe ja jetzt schon Vectoring...oder liege ich da falsch???


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> PS: Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit, dass die  Leitungskapazität ansteigt, wenn die Leitung auf ein 100er Profil  geschaltet wird?


Wenn sich der wert genau so wie bei ADSL verhält, dann ja. (die  leitungskapazität steigt bei mir mit dem sync, aber asymetrisch) 
Wie die box allerdings die leitungskapazität errechnet, ist mir bis heute schleierhaft...


nur schrieb:


> Also laut aktuellen Daten u deinen "Fehlern" mit Vermittlungsstelle tippe ich auf nein.


Du hast hoffentlich gesehen, das fastpath geschalten ist und dafür ist  die fehlerrate, in beiden richtungen und angesichts der anliegenden  datenrate, doch mehr als gering. Mit interleave (fehlerkorrektur) würde  diese sehr wahrscheinlich auf null stehen.


Decrypter schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ist das nicht schon ein VDSL 50 Vectoring Anschluss ?
> Denn bei  G.Vector steht "Full", was für mich danach klingt, als sei Vectoring schon aktiv.
> Wenn ja, dann wird das nichts mit 100 Mbit.


Das mit den 100 mbit kommt auf den provider an. Wenn zur schaltung unbedingt 100 mbit anliegen müssen, wird es eng. Darf die leitung aber auch effektiv mit 90 oder 95 mbit laufen, sollte die schaltung kein problem sein.
Mal ganz davon ab, der TE hat momentan einen rauschabstand von 20db (!!!) im downstream. Das ist schon sehr viel und lässt jede menge raum für zusätzliche datenrate.


----------



## nur (1. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Bzgl. fastpath u Fehlern.hier mal mein Anschluss u vdsl.ich hab nur 20mbit Upload im Vertrag u laut dslam sind 40mbit drin.die werden künstlich gedrosselt.. die leitungsdämpfung ist wie sie ist u die störabstandsmarge ist bei den meisten mit ner 100mbit Leitung bis 6db kein Problem.mehr is natürlich immer gut.die Elektronik im Verteiler ist entscheidend.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Decrypter (1. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das mit den 100 mbit kommt auf den provider an. Wenn zur schaltung unbedingt 100 mbit anliegen müssen, wird es eng. Darf die leitung aber auch effektiv mit 90 oder 95 mbit laufen, sollte die schaltung kein problem sein.
> Mal ganz davon ab, der TE hat momentan einen rauschabstand von 20db (!!!) im downstream. Das ist schon sehr viel und lässt jede menge raum für zusätzliche datenrate.




Kann natürlich schon ein Vectoring Anschluss mit einem 50 Mbit Profil sein. Bei 20 dB SNRM geht da noch enorm viel nach oben. Aber volle 100 Mbit dürfte wirklich knapp werden. Faustregel ist ja das sich bei Verdopplung der Bandbreite der SNRM halbiert. Die 101 Mbit als Leitungskapazität ist aber eher nur eine grobe Abschätzung. Die Realität liegt dann doch immer da deutlich drunter. Meine 3370 mit Easybell 100 Mbit Profil meint auch immer 84 Mbit Kapazität. Erreicht werden dann aber "nur" so gerade eben 80 Mbit. Jedoch ohne Vectoring.


----------



## XCM_MCX (5. August 2016)

*AW: EinschÃ¤tzung: LÃ¤uft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

So, also bis jetzt hat sich mein Anbieter noch nicht gemeldet...Da ist der Teufel los, weil alle Kunden auf VDSL100 umstelln lassen wollen... 

Aber ich habe eine andere Frage...

Momentan befindet sich die Fritzbox bei mir im Erdgeschoss und ist dort mit 2 Metern CAT6 Kabel ( 2m - grau - 10 Stuck - CAT6 Ethernet Lan: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor ) und dem TAE<->RJ45 Adapter an der TAE-Dose angeschlossen...Die TAE ist mit ca. 2 Metern J-2Y(ST)Y ST III BD Kabel an den APL im Keller angeschlossen...

Denkt ihr, es würde sich lohnen ca. 3,5 m Leitungsweg einzusparen und die Fritzbox direkt am APL zu installieren...? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen...?

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus...

PS: Wie schätzt ihr meine Leitungslänge anhand der Dämpfung in der FritzBox ein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Die paar Meter Leitungslänge sind völlig wurscht. 100 MBit kannste durch ein CAT6-Kabel auich über 200+m Kabel drücken wenn es sein muss. 
Über Kabellängen kannste dir in 30 Jahren Gedanken machen wenn du ne 10 GBit-Leitung bestellst. Die paar MBit von heute sind für moderne Kabel nicht das geringste Problem.


----------



## Decrypter (5. August 2016)

*AW: EinschÃ¤tzung: LÃ¤uft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> PS: Wie schätzt ihr meine Leitungslänge anhand der Dämpfung in der FritzBox ein?



Diese paar popeligen Meter machen den Kohl nicht fett und sind absolut zu vernachlässigen.
Eine Leitungslänge anhand einer FB Dämpfung einzuschätzen, ist faktisch kaum möglich. Denn es ist ja nicht bekannt,  wie die FB auf den Wert kommt. Je höher die Trägerfrequenz, desto höher ist auch die Dämpfung  bei gleicher Leitungslänge. So ist z.B. die Dämpfung bei 2 MHz weit geringer, als bei 10 MHz. 

Im Durchschnitt gibt es z.B. bei der Telekom einen VDSL 50  Anschluss bis ca. 400 Meter Leitungslänge. Können auch mal mehr bzw. auch weniger Leitungsweg sein, da auch die Leitungsbeschaffenheit und Beschaltung Hauptleitung eine Rolle spielen. Andere Anbieter sind da meistens flexibler. Aber da aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ja jetzt schon ein Vectoring VDSL 50 Anschluss hast, würde ich die Leitungslänge ganz grob bei ungefähr 4-500 Meter einschätzen. Einfach mal Ausschau nach dem entsprechenden Outdoor DSLAM halten. So weit weg kann der ja nicht sein. Aber bedenke dann, das das Hauptkabel nicht unbedingt den direkten Weg zum Outdoor geht.


----------



## XCM_MCX (12. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder...es gibt schon mal gute Neuigkeiten, ich habe heute mit einem Techniker gesprochen und dieser hat mir mitgeteilt, dass man mir sehr wahrscheinlich VVDSL 100 schalten wird...wenn alles klappt wird das schon nächste Woche sein.

Darüber bin ich schonmal echt froh, aber davor würde ich gerne noch einige Dinge abklären:

1. Meine Fritz!Box stürzt seit ein paar Wochen alle 1-5 Tage ab und startet neu, zuerst habe ich immer Syncverluste vermutet, da aber auch alle Statistiken und Ereignislogs zurückgesetzt sind, nachdem die DSL-Verbindung wieder steht ist mir klar, dass die Fritz!Box immer wieder abstürzt...

Was kann ich dagegen tun??? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Problem zu lösen ohne die Box auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen???

2. Ist es immer noch so, dass mir das Spektrum der Leitung Sorgen bereitet, weil es im meinen Augen total "gestört" aussieht und schwankt, genau wie auch die Leitungskapazität und die Störabstandsmarge... Und ich mache ich mir jetzt schon ein bisschen Sorgen, dass die Leitung bei VVDSL 100 instabil wird und ich häufige Syncverluste habe...Außerdem ist mir nach längerem beobachten der Statistiken aufgefallen, dass die Fehleranzahl immer ca. um 9:00 Uhr und um 21:00 Uhr stark ansteigt...

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen Grund oder eine Ursache für das "eigenartige" Aussehen des Spektrums nennen??? Und warum habe ich speziell zu oben genannten Uhrzeiten so viele Fehler???
(In der Statistik ist leider nicht mehr viel zu sehen, da die Box vor 20 Minuten abgestürzt ist...)

Schon mal jetzt vielen Dank, dass ihr euch so viel Zeit für mich nehmt.

XCM_MCX


----------



## XCM_MCX (13. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Schlechte Nachricht: Ich habe heute Nacht noch einen DSL-Leitungstest durchgeführt und ein sehr unerfreuliches Ergebnis bekommen,welches mich noch mehr verunsichert...Mir ist natürlich klar das die FritzBox kein richtiges Messgerät ist, aber irgend etwas muss an der Meldung doch dran sein, oder? 

Was sagt ihr dazu??? Sieht mein Spektrum vllt. aus diesem Grund so wellig/zackig aus???

Was soll ich jetzt machen??? Soll ich das meinem Provider melden???

Danke XCM_MCX

PS: Meine Inhouse Leitung hat nur eine Länge von ca. 3-5 Metern, 23 Meter wäre also schon unter der Straße...


----------



## devil_mo (13. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Wenn ein Techniker die Leitung gemessen hat dann wird er das besser machen als die Fritzbox. Also einfach mal abwarten und schauen was du dann bekommst


----------



## XCM_MCX (13. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Wie verlässlich ist der Leitungstest der Fritzbox eigentlich? Ist da wenn ein Fehler angezeigt wird schon was dran oder stimmt das vllt. gar nicht?


----------



## blautemple (13. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Jetzt zerbrech die doch nicht schon den Kopf bevor die Leitung geschalten ist...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rumtata (14. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ich würde mal sagen das dieser "Leitungstest" kaum bis gar nicht aussagekräftig ist.
Bei mir lief mal kurz nach Umzug mein Anschluss nicht und ich hab den Test durchgeführt wobei es hieß es gäbe ein Problem ab xy Metern in der Leitung.
Tatsächlich aber hat es 1&1 nur versäumt mir einen neuen Startcode zu zuschicken, nach dem ich die FB mit diesen neuen Code eingerichtet hab lief es wunderbar.
Es gab also nie einen Fehler in der Leitung^^

Es mag sein das die FB auch mal "recht" hat, aber 100% zuverlässig wird das wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Decrypter (14. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ich würde mir da auch noch keine Gedanken drüber machen. Warte die Umschaltung ab und schau dann, wie es läuft.
Wenn die FritzBox komplett abschmiert, hat das nicht zwingend etwas mit der Leitung zu tun. Dumm wäre es natürlich nur, wenn da irgendwelche Fremd Signale über die Leitung rein kommen, die da nichts drauf verloren haben und die Box deswegen die Grätsche macht. Auch auf den Leitungstest der Box würde ich nichts drauf geben. Ist nichts weiter als ein netter Spielzeug Würfel.

Normal würde ich sagen, das da Störungen auf der Leitung sind. Insbesondere im unteren und mittleren Downstream Band. Aber da es sich hier ja schon um einen Vectoring Anschluss handelt, kann das auch was anderes sein.
Derzeit spielt das aber bei den vorhandenen riesigen Reserven mit dem 50 Mbit keine Rolle. Könnte anders aussehen, wenn das 100 Mbit Profil geschaltet ist und die Leitungsreserven komplett aufgebraucht sind. Dann kostet sowas Bandbreite, wenn die betroffenden Träger nicht mehr voll belegt werden können.


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

OK, Danke dann warte ich mal ab, bis umgestellt wurde und melde mich wieder...


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

So ein Müll...zu früh gefreut jetzt ist die FritzBox wieder einfach abgestürzt ...

Was kann ich denn dagegen machen???


----------



## Ebrithil (15. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du eine 7360 oder? 
Ein Freund von mir hat die gleiche, bzw inzwischen schon die 3. in knapp einem Jahr, die Dinger gehen wohl öfter mal kaputt. Spontan würde ich das Problem also erstmal nicht bei der Leitung sondern eher bei der Fritzbox vermuten.


----------



## XCM_MCX (15. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Hi, 
mein Anschluss wurde heute morgen um 4 Uhr umgestellt und bis jetzt scheint alles zu funktionieren... Was sagt ihr zu den Leitungsdaten und dem Spektrum? Ist das in Ordnung so?

Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Download sieht gut aus, aber was ist mit dem Upload los?  Oder hast du nur 10Mbit/s im Vertrag?


----------



## XCM_MCX (15. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ich hab nur 10 Mbit/s im Vertrag...

Was sagst du zu den vielen Fehlern und der geringen Störabstandsmarge??? Läuft das trotzdem einigermaßen Stabil oder muss ich mit dauernden Neusynchronisationen rechnen???


----------



## blautemple (15. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Na läuft es denn stabil?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## XCM_MCX (16. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Nicht wirklich... Der Sync liegt jetzt bei 97 Mbit\s, wäre die Leitung/Spektrum aber nicht so stark gestört, wüde die Leitung bestimmt höher Syncen... 

Denkt ihr es bringt etwas bei meinem Provider eine Störung zu melden, dass die Leitung mal durchgemessen wird?


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

First world Problems....nur 97mbit anstatt 100......


----------



## Rumtata (16. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*



XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich... Der Sync liegt jetzt bei 97 Mbit\s, wäre die Leitung/Spektrum aber nicht so stark gestört, würde die Leitung bestimmt höher Syncen...
> 
> Denkt ihr es bringt etwas bei meinem Provider eine Störung zu melden, dass die Leitung mal durchgemessen wird?



Ne du, das lass mal lieber sein, das kann nach hinten los gehen.
Es gab schon Fälle wo der Anschluss zurück gestellt wurde auf den alten Tarif, nach dem der Kunde ne Störung gemeldet hat, mit der Begründung das der neue Tarif bei ihm nicht Angeboten werden kann weil Instabil....
97 von 100 ist auch absolut kein Beinbruch, du wirst es oft genug erleben das du selbst die 97 nicht mal ausnutzen kannst weil das gegenüber (Server etc) gar nicht soviel zur Verfügung stellt.
Mit Stabil meinte "blautempel", glaube ich, ob du Verbindungsabbrüche hast oder sowas.
Die enorm hohe Fehlerquote (2ter Screenshot) wundert mich etwas, ist aber auch kein Problem wenn sonst alles klappt, haste ja schon bei deinem "altem" Vertrag gehabt^^


----------



## XCM_MCX (16. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ja, also mit der Geschwindigkeit bin ich sehr zufrieden, allerdings gibt es häufig Syncverluste und das würde ich gerne noch verbessern... Ich denke, dass die starken Schwankungen im Spektrum die Ursache dafür sind, aber ich habe keine Ahnung was ich dagegen tun soll... (Um 9 Uhr und um 21 Uhr ist es besonders "schlimm")

Habt ihr schon einmal solche Probleme gehabt? Was kann ich dagegen tun? Könnte es was bringen die Fritzbox im Keller zu betreiben? Ist vllt. eine Klemmstelle im APL oder der TAE nicht richtig aufgelegt?

Danke schonmal für eure bisherige und auch weitere Hilfe... 
XCM_MCX


----------



## mrfloppy (19. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Du beschwerst dich wegen Sync Verluste obwohl du weißt das du eine defekte fritze betreibst ??? Wenn eine Fritze ständig rebootet hat die aua und dann solltest dich erstmal darum kümmern . Danach kann man weiter schauen ob noch weitere Themen dann wirklich bestehen .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoinRise (20. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Kann meine Vorredner nur zustimmen wenn die fb eine defekt hat und sich selber neu startet braucht man sich nicht über Verbindungs Abbrüche wundern


----------



## XCM_MCX (21. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ok, und wie kann ich die Software der Fritzbox komplett zurücksetzen? 

Reicht es, sie in der Benutzeroberfläche auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen, oder macht man das anders?


----------



## mrfloppy (21. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Das schnöde zurücksetzen wird dir nichts bringen, du musst sofern es ein Software Fehler ist den kernel überschreiben und das findet man im Netz wie das geht. Das ist nicht mal gerade erklärt. 
Liegt es an der Hardware bringt dir der erste schritt natürlich null. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Tablet Z LTE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Decrypter (21. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ist die FritzBox denn dein Eigentum ?
Denn wenn sie deinem Provider gehört, ist sowieso erst einmal dieser dein Ansprechpartner.
Die nächste Sache wäre, wenn die Box dein Gerät ist, ob da noch Gewährleistungsansprüche bzw. Garantie drauf ist. Sollte das der Fall sein, würde ich tunlichst die Finger von Basteleien am Gerät lassen. Denn damit würdest du im Falle eines Falles eben diese Ansprüche komplett verlieren.

Das du jetzt Syncverluste hast, ist kein Wunder. Mit 5 dB SNRM ist die Leitung "am Anschlag". Mit weniger SNRM hat die Box Probleme, den Sync zu halten. Da reichen schon kleine Schwankungen im SNRM aus. Mir wären auch die CRC Fehler und ES zu hoch. Auch ein Zeichen dafür, das die Leitung nicht frei von Fehlern ist. Dagegen könnte helfen, den SNRM auf Kosten der Bandbreite ein wenig zu erhöhen. Und ob da nun 97 Mbit oder nur 90 Mbit durch die Leitung gehen, spielt bei der Bandbreite doch nun wirklich keine Geige mehr !


----------



## XCM_MCX (25. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ich habe die Störung jetzt doch mal gemeldet... Die haben jedoch nur die Störsicherheitseinstellungen der FritzBox angepasst, statt sich die Störungen auf der Leitung einmal genauer anzuschauen...  

Was soll ich davon jetzt halten und wie würdet ihr in soch einem Fall weiter verfahren...

Denn meiner Meinung nach sollte ich jemand die Leitung sowie die FritzBox genauer anschauen (Was ich der Hotline auch mehrmals deutlich gemacht habe...), weil an der Leitung irgend etwas nicht stimmt und auch die FritzBox keine 48 Std. durchhält bevor sie aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen abstürzt und daraufhin neustartet... (Und ich weiß halt nicht wie ich denen klar machen kann, dass ich sehr wohl dazu in der Lage bin einen Syncverlust von einem Neustart zu unterscheiden.)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen was mein weiteres Vorgehen betrifft... 
Danke XCM_MCX


----------



## mrfloppy (26. August 2016)

*Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Wem gehört die Fritze ? Kümmere dich doch erstmal um den ersten klaren Fehler und das scheint die Fritte zu sein mit den ständigen Neustarts . Dies wurde dir bereits gesagt , warum nimmst Du dies nicht an und fragst erneut nach ohne an dem offensichtlich ersten Fehler was zu ändern? Was die Leitung angeht kannst Du doch erst sagen wenn Du weißt das du eine definitiv intakte Fritte dran hast, was du ja offensichtlich nicht hast !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Die FritzBox gehört dem Provider...ich habe mal einen Werksreset durchgeführt...das hat aber das Problem nicht beseitigt...

Habe ich der Hotline auch so mitgeteilt, die haben aber lediglich die Störanfälligkeits-Einstellungen angepasst...und mehr nicht...


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Nimm ein anderes Modem und probiert aus ob's den selben Fehler zeigt.
Wenn ja. Is deine Leitung das problem und wenn nein dann dein Router.

Überprüft auch die emergieeinstellungen beim wlan, kann sein dass es damit zusammenhängt





XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Die FritzBox gehört dem Provider...ich habe mal einen Werksreset durchgeführt...das hat aber das Problem nicht beseitigt...
> 
> Habe ich der Hotline auch so mitgeteilt, die haben aber lediglich die Störanfälligkeits-Einstellungen angepasst...und mehr nicht...


----------



## mrfloppy (26. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ein werksreset bringt da garnichts wie ich auch schon mal geschrieben hatte ! Wenn würde ggf. mit Glück ein Flash des kernels und der Software Abhilfe schaffen. Da es nicht deine Box ist nicht zu raten . Also erkläre es deinem Anbieter mit den Neustarts und sorg dafür das du eine neue Fritte bekommst . Vorher braucht man nicht weiter hier zu diskutieren ob die Leitung was hat.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

Ja, dann frag ich mal nach... denn ein 2. VDSL Moden zum testen habe ich leider nicht...


----------



## rackcity (27. August 2016)

*AW: Einschätzung: Läuft VDSL 100 auf meiner Leitung?*

lass doch deinen router einfach tauschen?


stecker vom router ziehen und sagen dein router ist tot und du kriegst kein internet mehr. sie schauen nach, sehen es, schicken einen neuen raus.

funktioniert immer wenn die hotline typen wieder nix verstehen

fertig


----------

